# Bladeless Fan



## (^^)Regin (Oct 22, 2009)

[video=youtube;6A3IM06xgr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6A3IM06xgr0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Scynne (Oct 22, 2009)

I love the things geniuses make!


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 22, 2009)

I love Dyson. That new invention looks _fan_tastic and I expect to be so in light of Dyson vacuums, which are simply amazing. <3


----------



## Grillsy (Oct 23, 2009)

Next one their list..."Dyson's Dry Water".


----------



## Mushroom (Oct 23, 2009)

It appears that there are blades, or at least impellers of some sort, hidden in the base, so the circular apparatus is simply a duct through which the air is forced. Apparently the directing of the air around the curve induces some sort of venturi effect. Pretty cool.


----------



## tt1106 (Oct 23, 2009)

That's really neat.


----------



## Skyler (Oct 23, 2009)

Brad said:


> It appears that there are blades, or at least impellers of some sort, hidden in the base, so the circular apparatus is simply a duct through which the air is forced. Apparently the directing of the air around the curve induces some sort of venturi effect. Pretty cool.



That's what I heard. The "bladeless fan" has blades.


----------

